# Trinity One Coffee Brewer



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Anyone got £300 burning a hole?

https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/trinity-one-coffee-brewer.html

I liked the look of this since it went on Kickstarter. Combines a few ways to brew and is presented nicely and made from quality parts.

I'd love to see this being used in shops as 'theatre' on brew bar to move away from Aeropress (which obviously can be done at home).

Anyone investing?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I think DFK41 - got one, I might be wrong


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

David backed the Trinity and passed it on to lucky old me.

Surpasses anything out of an Aeropress IMO. Keep meaning to try the other brew options but the Aeropress option is so damn good, I keep making it.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> David backed the Trinity and passed it on to lucky old me.
> 
> Surpasses anything out of an Aeropress IMO. Keep meaning to try the other brew options but the Aeropress option is so damn good, I keep making it.


Does it essentially work in the same way, with aeropress papers? But its better just because its glass and a better quality finish etc?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It does need a filter, be it aeropress or steel. The secret I think, is the fact that once inserted, the plunger that weighs 3kilos from memory, ensures an even amount of weight every time to give a repeatable extraction


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The portafilter is a perfect fit for the Aeropress filters. Currently running with a paper and Able fine filter combined. No residue in the cup whatsoever - really clean. Just ran some Workshop Ethiopian Kello through - stunning. The 'glass' isn't glass - plastic as in the Aeropress. The piston weighs around two and a half kilos so once the extraction has begun, you just leave it to do the work.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Stevie

I notice, that the price is reduced to £249.17.......do not know if thats a mistake or not.......but seems a bargain if so!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bargain when you consider the price of an aeropress , filters, chemex , filters , french press and a basic pouring kettle all comes in for a lot less?

Im not knocking it by the way, looks a nice piece of kit. Not exactly a bargain


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Bargain when you consider the price of an aeropress , filters, chemex , filters , french press and a basic pouring kettle all comes in for a lot less?
> 
> Im not knocking it by the way, looks a nice piece of kit. Not exactly a bargain


It is when it was £299 earlier today. An Areopress is a bit of plastic tube, this is a handmade, tactile really nice piece of kit.......suppose it is the old adage of if you have to ask the price you cannot afford it!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Back to £299 when I looked just now.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

it certainly is.......was definitely £249.17 at one point though......I held off this time!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

I think was £150 when it was on kickstarted? I'd love one but can't justify it at the moment. I'm in the process of

opening a shop and maybe this would work well as a total brew bar solution, although you'd probably want a pair!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

When I ordered mine, the total bill for the brewer, the beautiful leather bag and shipping from Oz came in at £300 so I think £150 is wishful thinking! I nearly bought it again today when I saw the price at £249.......it is so tactile but I do not drink much brewed so it would probably have just sat there as a conversation point!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The answer to this is simple. You have a choice to display the price ex or including vat!


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Anyone else got one of these? really keen to hear further feedback, I'm seriously tempted!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

it's up to £319 now


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

BeanAbout said:


> Anyone else got one of these? really keen to hear further feedback, I'm seriously tempted!


Unless I'm mistaken, The Systemic Kid owns one?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sure do - see above


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, The Systemic Kid owns one?


yep, as I've seen, I just meant has anyone else got one, always good to hear a range of feedback, especially before purchasing one


----------

